# Completed My Set! (Extra Cards Left Over)



## Mika1560 (Jan 12, 2021)

The last cards I was waiting on arrived in the mail after several months!  ❤  Thank you so much to everyone who traded with us!

I have been without internet for a while now and my list is horribly out of date, so I’m going to shut this thread down for now. I’ll be back if a Series 5 is ever released. ☺


----------



## Taminata08 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello again! I have:
060 Samson
205 Phyllis 
207 Mabel
270 Rooney 
309 Resetti 

Interested in:
102 Reese
114 Blanca
145 Carmen
167 Beau
289 Boomer
Let me know if you want to trade!


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 12, 2021)

Taminata08 said:


> Hello again! I have:
> 060 Samson
> 205 Phyllis
> 207 Mabel
> ...


Sent a PM!


----------



## Gold&Porcelain (Jan 12, 2021)

I love your kids' indecision! haha I'm interested in the following:

071 Yuka
096 Cole
172 Agnes
226 Mitzi
237 Bam
241 Hans

For my:

004 Sable
039 Jitters
084 Benjamin
153 Alfonso
236 Freckles
298 Derwin


----------



## harpyeye (Jan 12, 2021)

Heyo! I have a fair few cards you’re looking for. How does this trade sound?

My: Curlos (271), Doc (372), Robin (400), and Tortimer (015)
For your: Poncho (118), Teddy (161), Big Top (199), and K.K. (101)

I also have Ricky, Hamphrey, Marcie, and Kyle. I would just like to trade the villager cards I have listed mainly because I have multiple of them   BUT there are other cards of yours I’d like so let me know what you think!


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 12, 2021)

Gold&Porcelain said:


> I love your kids' indecision! haha I'm interested in the following:
> 
> 071 Yuka
> 096 Cole
> ...





harpyeye said:


> Heyo! I have a fair few cards you’re looking for. How does this trade sound?
> 
> My: Curlos (271), Doc (372), Robin (400), and Tortimer (015)
> For your: Poncho (118), Teddy (161), Big Top (199), and K.K. (101)
> ...


Sent PMs!


----------



## JamminJolteon (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi again!

I know we are in the midst of a trade now, but I am also trading for cards for my brothers set.

I have 029 Rasher, 154 Rhonda, 254 Greta, 259 Stinky, 291 Sparro, and 360 Rod. 

Im interested in trading all of these for your 167 Beau, 264 Marshal, and 294 Maple.

Let me know if you’d be interested


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Jan 12, 2021)

I have AF Rosie and I'm interested in Kiki, if that sounds at all intriguing to you ^^


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 12, 2021)

JamminJolteon said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I know we are in the midst of a trade now, but I am also trading for cards for my brothers set.
> 
> ...


Replied in PM!



ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I have AF Rosie and I'm interested in Kiki, if that sounds at all intriguing to you ^^


Absolutely! I’ll send you a PM to discuss the details


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Jan 14, 2021)

Hello! Would you be willing to trade your:

308 - Leilani
319 - Pinky

For my:

219 - Anchovy
290 - Caroline


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 14, 2021)

Tea Town Lolly said:


> Hello! Would you be willing to trade your:
> 
> 308 - Leilani
> 319 - Pinky
> ...


Absolutely! I’ll send you a PM


----------



## leohyrule (Jan 14, 2021)

I have Quillson, Coach, and Rizzo. Interested in Ankha and Muffy


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 14, 2021)

Updated!


----------



## minya (Jan 16, 2021)

Hey! I would like to trade for WA-39 Cashmere. From your wish list I have:

003 DJ KK
007 Joan
017 Lottie
036 Alli
041 Quilson
053 Limberg
062 T-Bone
065 Midge don't have this duplicate, my mistake
069 Bella
090 Axel
115 Nat
201 Rover
213 Digby
221 Kody
223 Del
257 Klaus
292 Baabara
376 Rizzo
Would you like to trade?


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 16, 2021)

minya said:


> Hey! I would like to trade for WA-39 Cashmere. From your wish list I have:
> 
> 003 DJ KK
> 007 Joan
> ...


Sent a PM!


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 20, 2021)

Small update!


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 23, 2021)

Bump ~


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 26, 2021)

Updated!


----------



## Chungus (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi! I'm still looking for Sterling, Avery, and Teddy. I have Klaus for trade. Would any of those cards for Klaus work for you?
Thank you!


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 26, 2021)

Chungus said:


> Hi! I'm still looking for Sterling, Avery, and Teddy. I have Klaus for trade. Would any of those cards for Klaus work for you?
> Thank you!


I’d be happy to send you all three! I’ll send you a PM


----------



## Theamiiboking (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi there! I'm interested in these:
120 Ozzie
152 Wendy
165 Filbert
182 Alice
189 Drift
225 Ken
226 Mitzi
261 Tucker
301 Isabelle
303 Katrina
316 Zipper
331 Pashmina
336 Pierce
354 Walt
364 Zucker
394 Grizzly
WA-16 Stu

Here's what I can offer:
315 Redd
359 Apple
WA-13 Carrie
WA-14 Ketchup

Obviously I don't expect all your cards for my measly amount, but I'm sure we can work something out!


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 27, 2021)

Theamiiboking said:


> Hi there! I'm interested in these:
> 120 Ozzie
> 152 Wendy
> 165 Filbert
> ...


I’ll send a PM so we can work out the details!


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 30, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## Lolly_Cat (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello! I have 006) Resetti, 014) Luna, 062) T-Bone, 090) Axel, and 263) Gaston. 
And I'm interested in your 107) Katie, 145) Carmen, 161) Teddy, 212) Timmy, and 344) Rudy. 
Let me know if you would be interested!


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 30, 2021)

Lolly_Cat said:


> Hello! I have 006) Resetti, 014) Luna, 062) T-Bone, 090) Axel, and 263) Gaston.
> And I'm interested in your 107) Katie, 145) Carmen, 161) Teddy, 212) Timmy, and 344) Rudy.
> Let me know if you would be interested!


Sounds awesome! I’ll send a PM


----------



## Mika1560 (Feb 1, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## Mika1560 (Feb 2, 2021)

Small update! Need 1 card from Series 1


----------



## leohyrule (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi again! I have Limberg! Interested in Mint, Tom, Cranston, Willow, and Molly?


----------



## Mika1560 (Feb 4, 2021)

leohyrule said:


> Hi again! I have Limberg! Interested in Mint, Tom, Cranston, Willow, and Molly?


Sure! I’ll PM you for details


----------



## harpyeye (Feb 5, 2021)

Complicated trade incoming…

Hey! So I only have one Ellie (WA) like it’s in my own personal collection, but if you’re offering to trade 10:1 I’d honestly be down. The thing is, out of your entire lot these are the only cards I need:

130 Prince
189 Drift
267 Pippy
285 Merengue
317 Goldie
320 Mott
348 Olaf
349 Lucy
353 Elise
381 Gloria
*202 Blathers
313 Pave
314 Gulliver*

As you can see it’s exactly 10 villagers and then 3 Special NPCs. I noticed some of the villagers are in bold so they are considered special. Since this is my only Ellie (WA) card, unfortunately I’d want to trade a solid 10:1, so any 10 of these. I understand if you can’t do this though! Let me know. (And either way good luck on your collection! I'm also looking for em all but I've given up on the WA tbh)


----------



## Mika1560 (Feb 5, 2021)

harpyeye said:


> Complicated trade incoming…
> 
> Hey! So I only have one Ellie (WA) like it’s in my own personal collection, but if you’re offering to trade 10:1 I’d honestly be down. The thing is, out of your entire lot these are the only cards I need:
> 
> ...


I’d be happy to send you all of the cards you mentioned in your post!    PM me!


----------



## Taj (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi again! I have WA30 Louie for trade now. Feel free to pm me if you’re interested, and I’ll check it when I wake up!


----------



## Mika1560 (Feb 7, 2021)

Taj said:


> Hi again! I have WA30 Louie for trade now. Feel free to pm me if you’re interested, and I’ll check it when I wake up!


Sent the PM!


----------



## Mika1560 (Feb 8, 2021)

Bump! Still looking for the two remaining WA cards; Murphy and Cleo.


----------



## Mika1560 (Feb 11, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Mika1560 (Feb 20, 2021)

Bump! I know it’s a long shot, but still looking for Cleo


----------



## Mika1560 (Mar 20, 2021)

Reopening this thread


----------



## Lolly_Cat (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi, I'm sorry to hear that. 
I have 035 Deli and am interested in 164 Bianca.


----------



## Gold&Porcelain (Mar 21, 2021)

Oh no! 
I have 038 Patty and am interested in any of the following:
011 Harriet, 016 Lyle, 028 Jambette, 056 Bangle, 079 Truffles, 089 Diana, 136 Egbert, 171 Benedict, 372 Doc, 376 Rizzo and 379 Nibbles.


----------



## Mika1560 (Mar 21, 2021)

Lolly_Cat said:


> Hi, I'm sorry to hear that.
> I have 035 Deli and am interested in 164 Bianca.


That sounds great! If you can PM me your address I can send the card out on Monday.




Gold&Porcelain said:


> Oh no!
> I have 038 Patty and am interested in any of the following:
> 011 Harriet, 016 Lyle, 028 Jambette, 056 Bangle, 079 Truffles, 089 Diana, 136 Egbert, 171 Benedict, 372 Doc, 376 Rizzo and 379 Nibbles.


How about Patty for 016 Lyle and 028
Jambette?


----------



## Gold&Porcelain (Mar 21, 2021)

Mika1560 said:


> How about Patty for 016 Lyle and 028
> Jambette?



I'd love that trade!


----------



## Mika1560 (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you all so much!  ❤


----------



## ilikerasher (Mar 31, 2021)

Interested in purchasing Boris and Admiral


----------



## Mika1560 (Apr 3, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Nss4fun (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi! I've only recently started collecting, so the only extras I have are: 
-146 Rodney
-163 Ed
-181 Drake

Kid Cat is my favorite villager. I saw his name was bolded, is he still available?


----------



## Psicat (Apr 19, 2021)

Hello! Would you be willing to trade your:

331 Pashmina

For my:

084 Benjamin and 230 Velma

Or, I also have 181 Drake and  387 Rowan.


----------

